# Anyone have a SPOT Satellite GPS Messenger?



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone have one of those SPOT GPS tracker/messengers? Just wondering how well they worked or how accurate and reliable they were? Any other product out there that is similar to those? Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Fishalot said:


> Anyone have one of those SPOT GPS tracker/messengers? Just wondering how well they worked or how accurate and reliable they were? Any other product out there that is similar to those? Thanks in advance for any information.


 There are 3 on the market that I know of ( all are in Cabela's or Bass Pro catalogs). Spot needs a subscription to activate. Fast Find is a locator beacon. ACR is also a locator beacon and doesn't need a subscription. As far as how well they work, a GPS works everywhere and these a basically a GPS that transmits, so if it can recieve the signal from a satelites it could send a signal to one. With all the satelites up there I'd say they will work well. My little hand held conects to 6-7 satelites when you fire it up. That said there should always 2-3 in range at all times.

My .02


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Me and my Brother In Law split the cost of one for our last trip to Wyoming hiking around a mountain and it worked fine for us.

Also loaned it to a friend that was doing a solo elk hunt in Wyoming and he was able to send OK messages twice a day without problem. Also programmed in a custom message so he could let us know if he got his elk.

When you buy one you can also get rescue insurance for around 13 dollars a year........Our experience with it has been good and reliable.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I was just reading about these earlier this a.m. The Cabelas' user reviews were mixed - glorious to poor - main thing being reception in heavy cover from the sound of it. Sounds like you do need a good view of the sky, unlike with some of the better GPS reveivers nowadays.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------

